# Harvest



## 27ducks (Mar 13, 2013)

How is the harvest going in the south central part of the state?


----------



## 123kidd (Aug 8, 2007)

Beans are being worked on and nearly out, but there's not enough dryers for everyone to be pulling corn. I think that will be another 10-14 days.


----------



## 27ducks (Mar 13, 2013)

sounds good thanks for the reply :beer:


----------



## mnduckngoose (Mar 15, 2014)

Yep scouted all day Saturday and saw the same. Scouted all around Gwinner/Hankinson/Lidgerwood area and I think I saw 2 corn fields total the entire day that had been cut. Couple groups of hunters at the motel in either hankinson or lidgerwood, cant remember, were cleaning birds. Saw decent numbers of birds but pretty much limited to sloughs for hunting as of now.


----------



## 27ducks (Mar 13, 2013)

thanks for the update :thumb: we arrive in that great state on the 26th cant wait for the time in the fields and sloughs with good friends 2 and 4 legged alike! if we shoot a bird or 2 that would just be an added bonus!


----------



## mnduckngoose (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm sure the excitement and anticipation is building! I will most likely be hunting around the same area I scouted, or might scout some new territory to the north, but I will keep you updated on what I see! Hopefully there's still plenty of open water left. I am guessing there will be! It was a bit frosty this morning, 28 degrees I believe.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Silage is going well, soy beans around here are in full swing, haven't steel any corn combining yet. Getting close though......


----------



## Carpslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

I am heading out to western stutsman county on the 15th how are the numbers of ducks and geese?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Carpslayer said:


> I am heading out to western stutsman county on the 15th how are the numbers of ducks and geese?


 Scout yourself and figure it out.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Silage is going well, soy beans around here are in full swing, haven't steel any corn combining yet. Getting close though......


I have talked to a few guys that harvest high moisture corn and they are thinking at least 2 weeks before they start, corn is still at 32%. Could be awhile depending on where your at and what day corn and when the frost killed it.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Carpslayer said:
> 
> 
> > I am heading out to western stutsman county on the 15th how are the numbers of ducks and geese?
> ...


That was a great answer to a new member. He wasn't asking for you hot spot, just how are the numbers and you jump right to douchebag. Nicely done.


----------



## cpagec (Oct 18, 2006)

I hunted the 6th, 7th, 8th in western Stutsman county and saw a decent number of what I assume are local ducks, lots of greater Canada geese and a few lesser Canada's too. Wheat was off and beans were coming off fast and furious.


----------



## 27ducks (Mar 13, 2013)

leaving out in a few days and was wondering how the crops are coming?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Beans are about done and people are starting on corn. Lots of field work being done right now. Might by to track down land owners/rents to make sure they won't be putting down fertilizer or digging it.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Corns coming out at a steady rate around DL


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

half of the corn is out S of 94


----------

